# XORG black screen...



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2009)

When I use the startx command I get a black screen.
Here's what I did:
-Install freebsd 6.2 from cd.
-fetch ports
-install portupgrade
-install upgraded free-bsd update
-update 6.2 to 7.1
-potupgrade all ports
-make xorg
-try to start xorg and get a black screen.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to recommend chapter 5 of the handbook to you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Here's what I did:
> -Install freebsd 6.2 from cd.
> -fetch ports
> -install portupgrade
> ...


Why didn't you install 7.1 right away?


----------



## zeiz (Feb 11, 2009)

It's not my turn to answer but I had to use 6.4 and upgrade because I just couldn't install from 3 different 7.1 CDs + DVD: sysinstall probes devices and..."segmentation fault.core dumped". The same result I received with 7.0 that used to be successfully installed on that machine from the same media. I thought my 1 y.o. CD/DVD-W got broken but 6.4 booted ok to ftp at least. Mystery...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, after reading chapter 5 I'm about to try to install it again. The main problem I'm having now is: "Why do I have to do extra configuration on a newer version of freeBSD and xwindows? When it was 6.2 (a long way back from 7.1) all I had to do was install the operating system and xwindows, and no configuration was necessary. What's the deal?


----------



## ale (Feb 13, 2009)

What configuration are you talking about in particular?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2009)

I did every thing chapter 5 sais to do and still it is not working. I dont get it 6.2 works fine, this is rediculous.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2009)

you can use 6.x cd to install FreeBSD 7.






all you had to do is change 6.2-RELEASE (in this case) to 7.1-RELEASE

[the only question is will generic work, and even if not, it's possible to build custom kernel before you reboot, or fix that with livefs cd or dvd]

also read handbook 27.7.1


----------



## hydra (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can live with somewhat older programs, fetch the ports snapshot from 7.1-RELEASE, not the current one with Xorg 7.4:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/YOUR_ARCH/7.1-RELEASE/ports/ports.tgz

Substitute YOUR_ARCH with your architecture. This works for me now.


----------



## zeiz (Feb 23, 2009)

> you can use 6.x cd to install FreeBSD 7.


That's what I've done exactly


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2009)

now I have downloaded the 7.1 iso files and burnt them to cd. I put the disk in and start the installation. It says 'Write failure on transfer! (wrote -1 bytes of 1425408 bytes' This is really getting rediculous now. WHY CANT I GET FREEBSD WORKING??? I AM DOING NOTHING WRONG


----------



## ale (Feb 25, 2009)

Can you verify the md5 or sha256 checksum of your media?
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/CHECKSUM.MD5
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/CHECKSUM.SHA256

Can you see any detail about the error pressing alt+f2?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2009)

don't know, I'll try that next


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok. The cd must have not been good. I downloaded a new one, this time 6.4. Everything installs fine. (I am doing this on a different computer as well). And guess what happens when I startx. The *beep**beep**beep**beep*ing monitor turns off like 7.1 was doing on my laptop. This stupid system does not work. I can't  believe no one else is having this issue! Ive tried 2 different versions on 2 different computers and get the same problem. Monitor turning off. Nothing works.


----------



## ale (Feb 27, 2009)

How are you configuring xorg?
Are you using a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
[post=12940]Again[/post], can we see it or is covered by state secret?
Is there something wrong in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
Do you understand that it's very hard for everyone helping you if you don't provide logs, cfgs, etc?
AFAIK, the symptom you are describing is typically caused by a too high, unsupported resolution and/or frequency.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2009)

Apparently it was the installation media. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------

